# IV Medication Drip Rates



## tydek07 (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright, I know that there have been multiple posts about medication drip rates in the past, but I am going to bring it up again :blush:

For some reason I am still having some problems with figuring out drip rates, I tend to lean on looking in my field guide a lot of the time (  really bad to rely on that!) Does anyone have any tips on how the "light turned on" for them with drip rates? It is very simple math, so I do not know why I am having such a problem with them! Haha, it is getting kind of frustrating.

Oh, also... if you know of any good websites to look at on this topic, it would be awesome if you would share them with me B)

Thank You in advance,


----------



## ResTech (Nov 18, 2008)

As long as u can get the correct drops per minute it doesn't matter how you get it... calculator, chart, field guide... doesn't matter. After you do it for awhile memory will be primary... and remember... its not a math competition... dont be ashamed of using a calculator to ensure accuracy of your calculations. 

Make little note cards on your computer and laminate them and carry them with you.

A GREAT RESOURCE FOR MED CALCULATIONS & DRIP RATES IS A HAND-OUT CALLED "DRUG CALCULATIONS FOR BUSY PARAMEDICS"... Google for it and download it... its in pdf format... it makes it all very simple. 

Dopamine/Dobutamine

Dose x weight (kg) x drip set (60gtts
Total concentration (1600mcg - standard 400mg in 250ml)

Lidocaine

Just remember the clock.. standard concentration. 

2gram of Lidocaine in 500ml = 4mg/cc  (60gtts = 1cc/4mg)

60gtts= 4mg  45gtts= 3mg  30gtts= 2mg  15mg= 1mg


Also, when needing to set a infusion rate of so many cc/hr.... if using a 10 dropper set.... just take how much fluid you want to infuse and divide it by 6. There are 6 ten minute time periods in 1hr.

Same thing if using a 15 dropper set... take amount of fluid you want to administer and divide it by 4... There are 4 15 min time periods in 1hr.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 18, 2008)

Drip rates or IV calculations (much difference)? 

Here is an excellent explanation and methods! 

http://www.gaems.net/download/drugcalc.pdf

R/r 911


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Drip rates or IV calculations (much difference)?
> 
> Here is an excellent explanation and methods!
> 
> ...



Sorry, I meant IV calculations.

Same file that Restech led me to. I have been looking it over for the past hour or so, and has helped clear some stuff up. B)

Thanks,


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 18, 2008)

ResTech said:


> As long as u can get the correct drops per minute it doesn't matter how you get it... calculator, chart, field guide... doesn't matter. After you do it for awhile memory will be primary... and remember... its not a math competition... dont be ashamed of using a calculator to ensure accuracy of your calculations.
> 
> Make little note cards on your computer and laminate them and carry them with you.
> 
> ...




Thank You for that link. It has cleared up a lot.


----------



## Zippo1969 (Nov 23, 2008)

*drip rates and drug calcs*

The idea of the laminated cards is awfully handy....

Here's a tip also (once you're out on the road):  Make some large easy to read charts of common mixes / dosages and stick 'em to the wall in the back of the rig.  Also I've seen services use colored tape on the rails of the cot for quick reference on broslow tapes.  No sense in digging for crumpled up charts in the heat of the moment.


----------

